# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Seeking information on Schuler and Smithfield safes

## lithos

I'm currently traveling in SE Asia on a buying trip, as I was loading some heavy pieces already, and had found some nice Empire strongboxes, I bought this Julius Schuler safe on impulse. Does it have any value? I'm also being offered a rather simple looking small safe with external hinges and a key lock marked as Smithfield Birmingham and I can't find any information on the internet. Again, is this likely to be of any interest?
Both safes are in working condition with keys.
I do appreciate any help with all this.
David

----------

